# ALSA e 2.6:problemi[RISOLTO]

## cn73

Uso il 2.6 ufficiale.

nel /var/log/messages

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

lspci:

```

0:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

```

0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235

                     VIA 8235 at 0xe000, irq 10

```

Ho una mobo con kt400 ... a onor del vero nemmeno col 2.4 funzionavano  :Sad: 

Non ho nessun errore, ma nemmeno nessun suono 8ovviamente i livelli sono attivati)Last edited by cn73 on Tue Dec 23, 2003 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Benve

che moduli usi e gli fai caricare?

----------

## cn73

ho seguito la guida su gentoo.it, l'unico modulo è snd-via82xx il resto è compilato nel kernel...

----------

## mrgamer

quando compili il kernel devi abilitare nella sezione dell'alsa il supporto per la tua scheda sonora!

anche io la prima volta ho fatto quest'errore (xke il menu non è poi cosi chiaro)   :Wink: 

----------

## cn73

Cioè?? Non devo caricarlo come modulo?? Io l'ho abilitata come modulo...

Io trovo snd-via82xx.ko nei lib/modules, non sono più .o??

----------

## Dani Tsevech

provato a caricare a mano il modulo? modprobe snd-via82xx

----------

## cn73

Si...temo sia un problema di conflitti sull'irq 10  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho una mobo con kt400 ... a onor del vero nemmeno col 2.4 funzionavano 
> 
> Non ho nessun errore, ma nemmeno nessun suono 8ovviamente i livelli sono attivati)

 

Avevo il tuo stesso problema (con un KM400), poi ho abilitato anche i volumi relativi al "Master Surround" e al "Surround" che non usavo nel 2.4.23.

----------

## -YoShi-

Il modulo non va caricato, perchè è alsasund che lo carica all'avvio.

Nel kernel devi solo mettere

```

[M] Sound card support 

[M]Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

[*]OSS API emulation                                           # Io Uso KDE e devo andare in emulazione OSS

[M] OSS Mixer API

[M] OSS PCM (digital audio) API

PCI devices

[M] VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 South Bridge (SND_VIA82XX)

```

Poi compilare solo "alsa-utils" e "alsa-lib" 

P.S. Se avevi il 2.4 dai prima un # emerge unmerge alsa-drivers 

Poi configura il file # /etc/modules.d/alsa come dice la guida e il gioco è fatto.

Ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Se avevi il 2.4 dai prima un # emerge unmerge alsa-drivers 
> 
> Poi configura il file # /etc/modules.d/alsa come dice la guida e il gioco è fatto.
> ...

 

Io non ho unmergiato il vecchio alsa... e funziona lo stesso.

l'emerge alsa-driver dovrebbe compilare alsa e metterlo nel lib/modules/kernel-corrente, se usi un nuovo kernel basta che non emergli nuovamente alsa.... o no?

----------

## -YoShi-

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'emerge alsa-driver dovrebbe compilare alsa e metterlo nel lib/modules/kernel-corrente, se usi un nuovo kernel basta che non emergli nuovamente alsa.... o no?

 

Per i sistemi con il 2.4 gia installato e funzionante non ti so dire (non ho ancora provato  :Cool:  ) ma con quelli con solo il 2.6 (io ho installato direttamente quello) se do emerge alsa-driver mi da quest'errore

```

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 63, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

bash-2.05b#

```

Credo perchè i driver sono gia installati nel kernel e lui si incavola xchè tu ne vuoi caricare ancora..  :Cool: 

P.S. La versione degli alsa inserita nel kernel 2.6 ( test-11) è la 0.97. Qualcuno è riuscito a aggiornarla alla 0.98 o alla 1.0? E perchè la 1.0 non è ancora in portage?

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> l'emerge alsa-driver dovrebbe compilare alsa e metterlo nel lib/modules/kernel-corrente, se usi un nuovo kernel basta che non emergli nuovamente alsa.... o no? 
> 
> Per i sistemi con il 2.4 gia installato e funzionante non ti so dire (non ho ancora provato  ) ma con quelli con solo il 2.6 (io ho installato direttamente quello)
> ...

 

Ok... io dicevo che non era necessario fare l'unmerge... non di riemergerli con il 2.6!

----------

## -YoShi-

 :Embarassed:  Ops! Sorry  :Embarassed: 

Avevo capito male  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

>  Ops! Sorry 
> 
> Avevo capito male 

 

No problem... comquneu ha posto una interessante questione, chi ha il 2.6 come fa ad aggiornare alsa? deve attendere una nuova release del kernel e/o una patch per il vanilla?

----------

## robydrupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo il tuo stesso problema (con un KM400), poi ho abilitato anche i volumi relativi al "Master Surround" e al "Surround" che non usavo nel 2.4.23.

 

Anche io ho una mobo kt400 e devo abilitare il tuo stesso modulo. Li ho provati sia con i kernel vecchi che con il 2.6, se il modulo snd-viaxx è caricato dovrebbe bastare modificare i volumi come scritto sopra... tenta con un amixer set Master 50 unmute(o almeno così dovrebbe essere,controlla!)....io purtroppo ho qualche problema con l'ultima versione dei driver alsa, e quindi con il kernel 2.6, cioè mentre ascolto qualche mp3 per pochi secondi il suono è disturbato e va più veloce del normale...con i driver meno aggiornati nn si verifica!   :Question: 

----------

## cn73

Io non avevo i vecchi ALSA, proprio perchè non funzionavano nemmeno col 2.4... ho seguito i passi di installazione della guida, ho caricato il modulo giusto, ho alzato tutti i livelli con l'alsa mixer, ho eseguito alsactl store ma non funzionano!

----------

## cn73

A questo punto mi sono proprio fatto l'idea che sia un problema "particolare" di questa scheda madre, anche perchè con un'altra KT266 non ho mai avuto problemi. COme posso operare a liovello hardware di BIOS per cambiare IRQ?

----------

## robydrupo

strano....se nn ti da messaggi di errore e non si sente nulla solitamente è un problema di volume....quando torno a casa controllo la mia configurazione e ti faccio sapere...cmq come ti ripeto non ho mai avuto problemi usando quel modulo, x cui sono sicuro che si possa fare!

----------

## randomaze

 *robydrupo wrote:*   

> strano....se nn ti da messaggi di errore e non si sente nulla solitamente è un problema di volume....quando torno a casa controllo la mia configurazione e ti faccio sapere...cmq come ti ripeto non ho mai avuto problemi usando quel modulo, x cui sono sicuro che si possa fare!

 

Anche a me, se non ci sono errori mi da da pensare che sia il volume.

@cn73: puoi postare l'output di amixer, così vediamo i settaggi?

----------

## cn73

Certo, e grazie per l'interessamento  :Wink: 

```

amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 13 [42%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 26 [84%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 21 [68%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 21 [68%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 24 [77%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Output',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 12 [80%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 11 [73%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 11 [73%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier Power Down',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Input Source Select',1

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',1

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',2

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',3

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]

```

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> Certo, e grazie per l'interessamento 
> 
> ```
> 
> amixer
> ...

 

Sono in ufficio e non posso fare un controllo incrociato con i miei (che comuqnue sono leggermente differenti.... credo che il  comunque il mio SUrround corrisponda al tuo 3D).

Prova a dare il 100 unmute a tutti quelli che lasciato sopra...

P.S. Non é che il problema é hardware... ovvero un cavetto collegato male? Con Uindows e/o OSS funziona?

----------

## cn73

Fatto...ed ottengo unsuono bassissimo e mono!! Almeno un passo avanti!

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> Fatto...ed ottengo unsuono bassissimo e mono!! Almeno un passo avanti!

 

...mi sa che é bene ricominciare da 'lsmod' e /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Qual'é l'output del primo e cosa contiene il secondo?

----------

## -YoShi-

Domanda stupida ma hai provato anche a unmutare 

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Front Left: Playback 47 [75%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 47 [75%] [on]

```

e PCM

```

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 29 [94%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 29 [94%] [on]

```

2° domanda stupida, il Jack è attaccato correttamente?

----------

## cn73

Non è una domanda stupida, l'avrei fatta anche io  :Wink: 

Vi aggiorno: se do un 

```

amixer set Headphone 100 unmute

```

FUNZIONA TUTTO ALLA PERFEZIONE!! Ma che centrano le cuffie??? Fra l'altro è una impostazione che non mi mantiene nemmeno con 

alsactl store

L'unica cosa una fastidiosa scarica-fruscio a volte in corripondenza dei suoni!

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FUNZIONA TUTTO ALLA PERFEZIONE!! Ma che centrano le cuffie??? 
> 
> 

 

Se si tratta di un attacco frontale potrei pensare il cavetto é attaccato nel posto sbagliato  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dai un occhio al manuale della scheda madre (e alla documentazione "ufficiale" di Alsa.

...BTW io non ho le Cuffie  :Wink: 

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica cosa una fastidiosa scarica-fruscio a volte in corripondenza dei suoni!

 

Mi sa che stai andando a 48KHz... dovresti avere anche dei messaggi di warning o simile..

Prova con:

```

options snd-via82xx index=0 dxs_support=2

```

nel file etc/modules.d/alsa.

Se non funziona il 2 prova a mettere il 3, ho trovato suggerimenti alterni in proposito.

----------

## bubble27

Scusa se utilizzo il tuo post....... ho un problemino con alsa, mi funziona tutto, xò al boot mentre sta caricando i suoi moduli ricevo dei messaggi che mi dicono che alcuni moduli sono già nel kenel, sto usando il 2.6.0 ed ho impostato i moduli (M) nel kernel.

Sapete come evitare di far uscire quei messaggi ??? ciao grazie e scusa ancora .....

----------

## randomaze

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Scusa se utilizzo il tuo post....... ho un problemino con alsa, mi funziona tutto, xò al boot mentre sta caricando i suoi moduli ricevo dei messaggi che mi dicono che alcuni moduli sono già nel kenel, sto usando il 2.6.0 ed ho impostato i moduli (M) nel kernel.
> 
> Sapete come evitare di far uscire quei messaggi ??? ciao grazie e scusa ancora .....

 

Ammetto che lo fa anche a me ma non ho indagato troppo... ho perso tempo per il framebuffer (senza risultati aimé) e quando sono rientrato al 2.4 avevo un pò di roba da fare... 

provato con modules-update?

----------

## shev

C'è un bug aperto su bugzilla che riguarda i messaggi di moduli già caricati. In attesa della soluzione (sempre che non sia stata trovata dall'ultima volta che ho controllato) sempre nel bugreport viene segnalata una soluzione, sebbene non troppo elegante: due -q da aggiungere ai modprobe dello scritp /etc/init.d/alsasound. Con me ha funzionato (e 'ce credo...)

----------

## cn73

Non sono così lamer da mettere il cavetto nella presa delle cuffie!  :Very Happy: 

Infatti con gli OSS funzionava tutto bene...

Sto andando a 48 khz, infatti nei log:

```

ia82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

```

----------

## cn73

ok risolto il problema del fruscio col suggerimento di randomize.

Risolto anche il problema del caricamento all'avvio del volume delle cuffie (he continuo a non capire, ma mi fanno funzionare tutto).:

nel file /etc/asound.state ci sono 2 sezioni:

state.8235

state.V8235

con alsactl store veniva cambiata solo la parte relativa alla prima sezione, mentre ho notato che nella seconda (che riportava le stesse  identiche voci) il volume delle cuffie veniva settato a 0.

ambiandola a manona, ora all'avvio funziona tutto.

Ho notato però una cosa: nello script di avvio /etc/init.d/alsasound

```

# restore driver settings

  #

  if [ -d /proc/asound ]; then

    if [ ! -r $asoundcfg ]; then

      ewarn "No mixer config in $asoundcfg, you have to unmute your card!"

    else

      if [ -x $alsactl ]; then

         num_cards=`modprobe -c|awk -F= '/options snd cards_limit/ {print $2;}'`

   if [ "$num_cards" == "" ]; then

          $alsactl -f $asoundcfg restore

        else

          let num_cards--

          for i in `seq 0 $num_cards`; do

            $alsactl -f $asoundcfg restore $i

          done

        fi

      else

        eerror -e "ERROR: alsactl not found!"

      fi

    fi

  f

```

come vedete se nel file /etc/modules.d/alsa avete l'opzione

```
options snd cards_limit=1

```

 il restore non verrà effettuato...Io forse dico una cavolata, cicla una volta sull'indice 0...?

----------

## bubble27

 *Shev wrote:*   

> C'è un bug aperto su bugzilla che riguarda i messaggi di moduli già caricati. In attesa della soluzione (sempre che non sia stata trovata dall'ultima volta che ho controllato) sempre nel bugreport viene segnalata una soluzione, sebbene non troppo elegante: due -q da aggiungere ai modprobe dello scritp /etc/init.d/alsasound. Con me ha funzionato (e 'ce credo...)

 

Scusa Shev ho visto su https://bugs.gentoo.org/ facendo come ricerca ALSA xò non sono riuscito a capire qual'è il bug di cui parli per risolvere il problema dei moduli già caricati !!! 

saresti così gentile   :Rolling Eyes:  postare il link ?? se ricordi altrimenti fa niente e grazie lo stesso   :Wink:  cercherò ancora !!!

----------

## cn73

Chiedo scusa, aiutatemi a fare un po' di chiarezza...

Nelle mie prove ho notato che lo script di avvio alsasound non veniva lanciato. Allora l'ho aggiunto con 

```

rc-update add alsasound default
```

A quel punto ho notato che al momento di lanciarlo, mi veniva detto:

```
ALSA driver is already running.
```

Ovvero si fermava qui:

```

# Start driver if it isn't already up.

  if [ -d /proc/asound ]

  then

    eerror "ALSA driver is already running."

    return 1

  fi

```

Per forza non eseguiva il resto dello script, usciva subito!

COme mai? Quando vengono lanciati i drivers ALSA??

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa, aiutatemi a fare un po' di chiarezza...
> 
> Nelle mie prove ho notato che lo script di avvio alsasound non veniva lanciato. Allora l'ho aggiunto con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prova a fare uno stop manuale, poi uno start...

Se la mia memoria non mi inganna ho avuto per un attimo il tuo problema, lo script di stop falliva... ma non falliva se gli davo a mano lo start-stop-daemon (insomma, il cmd che vedi nel file /etc/init.d/alsasound).

Ripeto, "mi sembra di ricordare" che fosse con l'alsa...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovvero si fermava qui:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu avevi il problema al boot (quindi stesso problema di bubble27) oppure quando restartavi il driver?

----------

## cn73

Ho capito...avendo compilato nel kernel il supporto ALSA partiva subito...ho ricompilato il tutto come moduli e ora lo script viene eseguito senza errori.

Ho solo pù un problema: xmms si pianta, anche ricompilandolo con il CFLAG alsa.

----------

## cn73

ok, risolto pure questo emergendo xmms-arts e settando il corretto plugin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho solo pù un problema: xmms si pianta, anche ricompilandolo con il CFLAG alsa.

 

Si pianta... si freeza oppure va in core?

Se lo lanci da console che messaggi stampa?

----------

## codadilupo

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> ok, risolto pure questo emergendo xmms-arts e settando il corretto plugin 

 

vorrai dire alsa-xmms vero ?

[edit] come non detto  :Very Happy:  [/edit]

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Dec 23, 2003 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cn73

x randomize:

io facevo un altro errore, aggiungendo al level default lo script, mentre nella guida è chiaramente indicato di aggiungerlo al level boot.

cmq lasciandolo nel default e compilando il tutto come modulo, lo script viene eseguito...

----------

## randomaze

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> x randomize:

 

randomAze... uno strano gioco di parole tra random e maze.

E naturalmente un'assonanza con la randomize()  ,)

...se continuiamo il 3d su alsa mi sa che cambio in randomalsa  :Razz: 

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io facevo un altro errore, aggiungendo al level default lo script, mentre nella guida è chiaramente indicato di aggiungerlo al level boot.
> 
> cmq lasciandolo nel default e compilando il tutto come modulo, lo script viene eseguito...

 

Mmmm intereessante, questo mi era sfuggito... forse questo é il motivo per cui me lo caricava due volte!

----------

## cn73

Resta il fatto che se se eseguo un unmute del controllo Headphone non sento + un fico, mentre il controllo Master non ha effetto  :Very Happy:  Bhè poco male sarà un problema del driver o il chip audio della mia scheda è uscito male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> saresti così gentile   postare il link ?? se ricordi altrimenti fa niente e grazie lo stesso   cercherò ancora !!!

 

Certo, nessun problema: eccolo. Nell'ultima risposta ci sta pure la patch per risolvere il problema come dicevo precedentemente.

----------

## bubble27

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   saresti così gentile   postare il link ?? se ricordi altrimenti fa niente e grazie lo stesso   cercherò ancora !!! 
> 
> Certo, nessun problema: eccolo. Nell'ultima risposta ci sta pure la patch per risolvere il problema come dicevo precedentemente.

 

Grazie tante Shev, quindi sostuisco quel file (patch) con in mio (/etc/init.d/alsasound) ???

OK ..... grazie ancora !!!

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Grazie tante Shev, quindi sostuisco quel file (patch) con in mio (/etc/init.d/alsasound) ???

 

No, non devi sostituirlo, devi patcharlo. In pratica aggiungi i due "-q" a due dei modprobe del tuo alsasound e sei a posto (io l'ho fatto a mano, son poi che quattro caratteri). E' abbastanza intuitivo.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Scusa se utilizzo il tuo post....... ho un problemino con alsa, mi funziona tutto, xò al boot mentre sta caricando i suoi moduli ricevo dei messaggi che mi dicono che alcuni moduli sono già nel kenel, sto usando il 2.6.0 ed ho impostato i moduli (M) nel kernel.
> 
> Sapete come evitare di far uscire quei messaggi ??? ciao grazie e scusa ancora .....

 

Anche a me dava un problema simile, ma ho risolto togliendo i moduli dell'audio da /modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 xchè ALSA al boot se li carica da soli.

Ciao

----------

